
Oracle and Apple Struggle to Deal with Java Security Issues - DanielRibeiro
http://www.infoq.com/news/2012/09/java-security
======
islon
My bank uses java applets to "secure" it's web interface, most banks in Brazil
use java applets. I should be worried...

------
Piskvorrr
"Orange and Apple Struggle to Deal with Java Security Issues" - wait, what?
Oh, "Oracle."

